# New Travel Companion - Apple Watch Nike Series 2



## Devray (Nov 28, 2012)

Very cool watch. Especially when one travels to various destinations needs to know not just about different time zones - but also weather, temperatures, etc in this winter season. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rony_espana (Nov 30, 2007)

I totally agree, have owned one since the day the first one came out and have enjoyed it a lot. I also use the modular screen the most, has the most amount of info! Love the Nike version.


----------



## aeolianmode (Oct 16, 2013)

This is one of the best features about these watches. The gen 0 ones were a bit too slow to do anything really but the one thing I really appreciated was having 4 timezones on my watch face, which is what I really needed at the time. Sold it and got the series 2 and still cant really find much to do with it, but I have it on my wrist more often than any other watch I have.


----------



## zuesmajor (Nov 10, 2014)

What's the difference from the Nike series and the regular apple watch series 2? Is it the band?


----------



## cliftontrinidad (Apr 28, 2007)

Very useful. Have some high end watches that re just sitting. Making me rethink my collection.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

zuesmajor said:


> What's the difference from the Nike series and the regular apple watch series 2? Is it the band?


- The band (which isn't available separately from either Apple or Nike, although fakes exist);
- Nike-branded faces, using their custom layout and font (all the standard Apple faces remain available);
- A dedicated complication position on the Nike faces for the Nike Run app;
- A special neon yellow-green color ("Volt", I think they call it) available across all the faces, including the Nike faces and the standard Apple-designed faces.

There is no special hardware inside the Nike version. Any apps written for the other AW models run the same on the Nike models.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

aeolianmode said:


> This is one of the best features about these watches. The gen 0 ones were a bit too slow to do anything really but the one thing I really appreciated was having 4 timezones on my watch face, which is what I really needed at the time. Sold it and got the series 2 and still cant really find much to do with it, but I have it on my wrist more often than any other watch I have.


I'm still using my original Apple Watch and on Watch OS 3, it ain't that slow and is still very functional.

Coming back to this topic, I travel with mine everywhere I go but on overseas trips, in order to view such info on your watch requires wifi or a cellular connection in that country. So when on the go, it's either I just leave it disconnected or purchase a data-only SIM.


----------



## aeolianmode (Oct 16, 2013)

I dont know, watch os 2 made it faster for me but not fast enough. I had to trade up for a series 2. Its faster, but you know I think we're spoiled with how fast our iphones are.. I still the watch could be a bit faster as well. I also found it wasnt that useful for traveling.. always worried about the battery life.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

aeolianmode said:


> I dont know, watch os 2 made it faster for me but not fast enough. I had to trade up for a series 2. Its faster, but you know I think we're spoiled with how fast our iphones are.. I still the watch could be a bit faster as well. I also found it wasnt that useful for traveling.. always worried about the battery life.


I place it to charge overnight on the stand so it's fine for me, and it also doubles as my alarm clock.

Watch OS 2 has only incremental speed boost, until OS 3 came along.


----------



## aeolianmode (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah I know, I mean, I charge it everyday too, but thats just another thing I have to worry about when I travel. Although the battery life is great, but even so..


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

aeolianmode said:


> Yeah I know, I mean, I charge it everyday too, but thats just another thing I have to worry about when I travel. Although the battery life is great, but even so..


Don't have to worry about anything, just charge it daily and you'll get through the day with ease.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Derekwd (Mar 16, 2012)

being the same price as the other aluminum apple watch getting the nike version was a no brainer for me also.


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

rony_espana said:


> I totally agree, have owned one since the day the first one came out and have enjoyed it a lot. I also use the modular screen the most, has the most amount of info! Love the Nike version.


Modular face is my favorite also. In fact, I have three Modular faces configured differently to serve me for different purposes. I only wish I could get seconds on Modular face also.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

edhchoe said:


> Modular face is my favorite also. In fact, I have three Modular faces configured differently to serve me for different purposes. I only wish I could get seconds on Modular face also.


Yes seconds on a modular face would be a priority item. Too power consuming, I would hypothesize.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> Yes seconds on a modular face would be a priority item. Too power consuming, I would hypothesize.


No, it would consume no more power than anything else that's animated onscreen. The separator ":" blinks now like they do on bedside clocks, too.

It'd just look too busy. Modular shows five complications, and is the only one besides the new Siri face that has a large complication which can show three lines of text.

Add a running seconds field to the display and you'll have to get rid of the upper left complication, or shrink the main time display (which then won't stand out from the other elements as much as it does now).

It's a design compromise, and I think they chose the better version. For continuous seconds, all the analog faces work well, and with a smoother motion than anything this side of a Spring Drive.


----------



## Bill R W (Nov 9, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> No, it would consume no more power than anything else that's animated onscreen. The separator ":" blinks now like they do on bedside clocks, too.
> 
> It'd just look too busy. Modular shows five complications, and is the only one besides the new Siri face that has a large complication which can show three lines of text.
> 
> ...


I would also like to have the option of showing seconds in the modular face.

The digital activity face shows digital seconds. It gives you the activity complication in the center (colored rings and numbers) plus three other complications. This also suggests that power consumption may not be a bar to displaying seconds.

I am still using watch OS3, as my company has not finished testing iOS11 for our phones.


----------

